# SNAILS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

What is slower than a snail. A snail crawling uphill on a mountain covered with molasses. 

On the serious side, My pond's snail population has reached record levels. Most of them are rather large, close to the size of a golfball. Is there a point that there can be too many snails for their own good, or the good of the pond?


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes. You need to start getting rid of as many as you can. They don't eat that much algae and add to the waste cycle of the pond. Time to go snail hunting. Try selling them to your local pond dealer if he will take them.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you could export them to France. It could help offset our trade deficit. 

Doc


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe eat them yourselves instead of exporting them. After all it might help ease your grocery bills. 
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

On a more serious note these moluscs are a pain to me. They leave their trails on the rail head making it necessary to have to clean the track before running. I don't run battery but even if I did I don't think I would welcome the wheel contamination that it would cause. 

I have to accept their presence as I have no wish to antagonize the Head Gardner as she is generally quite co-operative with the railroad MOW staff (me) /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

Please do not dump them into a local waterway. We have a lot of problems in Florida because of the well intention who dump unwanted pets, animals and even plants into our waterways. They take over from the native plants and animals. The latest is the giant boas in the everglades. 

I don't know the size of your pond or if they are available. But a few shellcrackers would control your snail population. They are a pan fish that eats snails. No, they are not French.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I was wondering what happened to my snake!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have never seen them out of the water. Maybe once in awhile one will be on the spillway between the upper and lower pond, but never on dry land.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Salt. I LOVE to watch em dissolve when ya pour salt on em. But...if you have fish in your pond...keep the salt on the dry land.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

What did one snail say to the other snail? 

What it, that's Rielley's place. He likes his snails with salt./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------

